# UDL liquor bottle



## dollarbill (Sep 1, 2005)

hey all any body know any thing about this one. has a beaver on top the shield says u.d.ltd. vancouver canada on the bottom.see were during proabishon there were songs about rum runner were the words uld ws used. this looks like a very old screw top thanks for any help yall bill.


----------



## whiskeyman (Sep 3, 2005)

mebbe United Distillers Limited ?
 Being Canadian it's kinda outta my area...[&:]
 Lots of whiskey comin' outta Canada during Prohibition...legally & otherwise.


----------



## dollarbill (Sep 4, 2005)

hey thanks for the reply whiskeyman id guess that was the udl they spoke of in the rum runners song a. thank agian bill


----------

